# Semen analysis



## fingers crossed x (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi,

I am new to this site and looking for some advice with SA
my DH first results were:
count- 13.0 M/ml
morphology 7% norm
excellent progression 25%
sluggish 6%
non progressive 7%
non-motile 62%

was put on vitamins and second analysis was
count- 37.0 M/ml
morphology 7% norm
excellent progression 6%
sluggish 5%
non progressive 6%
non-motile 83%

Are these results bad, really bad? not really been explained what they mean other than he will be reffered to male infertility clinic as my test results ok so far

Thanks


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hiya I don't think they are really bad, your dh count has went up massively, and his morphology and progression is good the only thing I'm think is the non -motile is high at 83% ? My oh first samples were 9-10million and hypervisciosity and deffo icsi, iv had him on multivits, apple juice, drinking plenty of wAter and acupuncture
His count went up to 26million and a completely normal sample and now it's Ivf we are getting. It means youl  be referred to make infertility clinic and they'll say your options which I'm guessing will be icsi or Ivf? I'm not sure about iui though,


----------



## fingers crossed x (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi,

What vits are good?? my DH has been taking vit c, vit E and zinc and I have looked at the wellman conception to add to the list. Not sure if you can end up taking too many tho
With numbers like this is there much chance of it happening naturally?


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Iv had him on multivits the acupuncturist gave us, we had him on wellman before but didn't come back any better result, lamberts multiguard high potency is what they are called, and yeah I think they're could be a chance of it happening naturally our fertility consultant told us at his lowest count, you could still fall naturally but the longer youv been trying the less likely it will


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

My DH just used well man vits and (the most important thing of all) stopped drinking completely - I can't remember the exact details but his abnormals reduced massively. He wasn't a big drinker before so we didn't really think it was an issue, but we couldn't deny the improvement x


----------

